# Cowgirl Boots



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Are there any boots that come in wide widths? I would like to find some Justins that come in wide widths. I would prefer ones that don't come up over the calf. I have wide calves. And fat feet so finding boots for me is almost impossible. Even finding shoes is like finding a needle in the hay stack. So, if you guys know of any boots that come in wide widths PLEASE let me know! Desperately looking. I've been wanting a pair for 2 years.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My feet are fairly wide too. You might have to go with men's boots.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I have wide feet and a high instep so I know the feeling! I've had to get men's boots before but I would rather have some "prettier" girl's ones  Hopefully we'll get some suggestions!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Depending on how much wider you need, you can get them stretched. Go to a boot place that sells all the higher end boots and ask them. I have friends that have had boots stretched but it only works with the ones that are higher end because they use the better leathers. Anyway, talk the people that are stretching them (usually the boot western boot stores will do that) and get their recommendation.

If they need to be stretched a lot, they might recommend men's boots. I don't know of any lady ones that come in wide. Though Ariat Fat Baby runs a little wider than the other boots I have.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

have you tried widewidths.com?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My feet aren't really wide, their more thick than wide. I tried on a pair of Justin Gypsy's and a pair of FatBaby's and honestly I liked the Gypsy's better. They were wider. I couldn't even get my foot into the fatbaby's. We may have to go to Boot City down in Terre Haute and see if they can stretch them. Also bout men's boots. I have not found any that don't come over the calf. That's why I like the Gypsy's, they just come over the ankle.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think Justin's would be your best bet. They're normally made pretty wide.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Dani!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Try http://www.cavenders.com/ it a big boot store in Texas or Bass Pro Shop. If you can't find anything in your size i'd call Justin's customer service and ask if they make wide boots.

By the way for Cavenders you have your shoe size then they ask if you need a D- Normal or E, EE, WE- for Wide. They also carry extra wide for girls too. Good luck!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks! Will check 'em out!


----------

